# Kayak Fishing



## G Duck (May 19, 2010)

Any of you guys fish from Kayaks? Just wondering. Seems like it is a fast growing segment of fishing down here on the coast.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 19, 2010)

Yes it is a growing segment. Personally I prefer it over jon boat fishing. Join us over at the GKF forums!

www.georgiakayakfishing.com


----------



## hortonhunter22 (May 19, 2010)

In my opinion it is the most versatile and stealthy way to sneak up on pretty much any kind of fish you wanna fish for...from the bays to the lakes and all the ponds and rivers in between.  i caught my 3rd best bass sunday morning out of a kayak and it was super exciting.  Heres a pic of her...and she was released to fight another day.
Check out www.kayakbassfishing.com


----------



## aznflycaster (May 19, 2010)

Sold my jon boat and got one,after 2 trips with a buddy.Using his spare sit in kayak.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 19, 2010)

I love fishing from my yak. Only got into it a couple of years ago and keep asking myself why I didnt do this sooner.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 19, 2010)

After I got my yak I sold my bass boat. Much better experiance overall- you are much closer to nature.  And cheaper!

Walt- how long does you dog sit still in the back of your yak like that?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 19, 2010)

Best way to bass fish to me!


----------



## Sterling (May 19, 2010)

I saw a yak that ol Hank Parker was promoting, but it had a way to peddal and steer so you could fish more and paddle less.  What do you think about those boats? Hobie Cat Outback


----------



## limbhanger (May 19, 2010)

sold the bass boat and bought yaks for me and the wife.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 19, 2010)

Sterling said:


> I saw a yak that ol Hank Parker was promoting, but it had a way to peddal and steer so you could fish more and paddle less.  What do you think about those boats? Hobie Cat Outback



After being on a paddle boat, I think it may be harder than just paddling with your arms. And if you ever wanted to fish something shallow, I would wonder if the paddles under the boat would get destroyed.  

I would assume that you would not be able to make very tight turns in it...and it may be a little noisey.

But then again, I've never tried one.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (May 19, 2010)

Sterling said:


> I saw a yak that ol Hank Parker was promoting, but it had a way to peddal and steer so you could fish more and paddle less.  What do you think about those boats? Hobie Cat Outback



my dad has the hobie pro angler...if your fishing in deeper than 3ft all the time with little wood or grass underwater...the pedal version is a good choice...if your fishing ponds with lots of underwater structure you will find urself still having to paddle...but they do have there place as he can get where he needs to go in a river or on the lake faster than i can paddle in a ride 135


----------



## FishingAddict (May 19, 2010)

Just did a little reseach on it...looks like the paddling feature ain't as bad as a paddle boat. Averaged around 5 mph for an hour- which is darn near impossible just paddling.  But it's not for shallow water.


----------



## GAGE (May 19, 2010)

I love kayak fishing!


----------



## mgn2 (May 19, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Just did a little reseach on it...looks like the paddling feature ain't as bad as a paddle boat. Averaged around 5 mph for an hour- which is darn near impossible just paddling.  But it's not for shallow water.



I run two Hobies (Revo and Outback), and have an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 Angler as well.  I prefer the Hobies hands down, when I hit shallow water I push the pedal fwd, they stay folded up against the bottom, and clear the majority of the time.  If its less than 6" of water and the boat is scrapping the bottom, I'll snatch them out (very easy, just 2 quick turn nuts), and lay them on the bow and paddle.  Nice part about the Hobies is that you have an option, peddle or paddle, or both.  As for turning, they turn on a dime w/ the rudder.  My .02.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Just did a little reseach on it...looks like the paddling feature ain't as bad as a paddle boat. Averaged around 5 mph for an hour- which is darn near impossible just paddling.  But it's not for shallow water.



It has changed my life completely.  It is all I do.  I eat sleep and dream kayak fishing.

I outran a Hobie Outback with the new turbo fins this past weekend paddling.  The guy peddling also ran out of breath.  Of course a person in better shape probably woudl have beat me.  Paddling 5 or 6 is quite easy.  Paddling has way more advantages IMO.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> It has changed my life completely.  It is all I do.  I eat sleep and dream kayak fishing.
> 
> I outran a Hobie Outback with the new turbo fins this past weekend paddling.  The guy peddling also ran out of breath.  Of course a person in better shape probably woudl have beat me.  Paddling 5 or 6 is quite easy.  Paddling has way more advantages IMO.




You can paddle on a lake for an whole hour @  6 MPH?  You are in much better shape than me, or have a much longer boat! 


I like your sig line, Randy


----------



## Booner Killa (May 19, 2010)

Dang fellas.....I just gained access to a 250 acre reservoir and the light bulb just went off for me. This is the way to go....I'll be looking into this. What kind of yak will I need? Best for the money?


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Dang fellas.....I just gained access to a 250 acre reservoir and the light bulb just went off for me. This is the way to go....I'll be looking into this. What kind of yak will I need? Best for the money?


Your size and weight?


----------



## ZachYak (May 19, 2010)

Kayak fishing is awesome!

I really think it has something for everyone.  For the super competitive, there are multiple online and in person tournaments in GA and the South East.  For people not as serious about competitive fishing, its a great way to get on the water for cheap, get some great exercise and get in touch with nature.

As far as the Hobie's go... they definitely have their place.  Its all just a matter of personal preference.  I'd say test them both out.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 19, 2010)

Walt- how long does you dog sit still in the back of your yak like that?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I give her a break about every 30 minutes so she doesnt get uncomfortable. She really enjoys floating the rivers.


----------



## Bruiser (May 19, 2010)

I kayak fish rivers and enjoy it a lot. I just throw it in the back of the truck and take off down the road. It's enjoyable and gets you back to the basics. I also hope to tackle some saltwater kayak fishing in the near future too!


----------



## Booner Killa (May 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Your size and weight?



6'1-230....Hopin to shed some of that weight shortly though!!!


----------



## EJC (May 19, 2010)

I love kayak fishing, sold my jon boat for one.


----------



## Bruiser (May 19, 2010)

Booner Killa, 
Best for the money? Reservoir about 250 acres? You'd do well in an Ocean Kayak Drifter.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (May 19, 2010)

I have a Crescent Kayak - Fisher Extreme double and love it.  You can research them at jgdproducts.com.  Would highly recommend it.  If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 19, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> 6'1-230....Hopin to shed some of that weight shortly though!!!



When it comes to weight loss...there is do, and do not...no try (or hope)...Yoda


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Booner Killa,
> Best for the money? Reservoir about 250 acres? You'd do well in an Ocean Kayak Drifter.



Yep for the money the Drifter will work.  But for a little more you could get the Trident 13 and have one of the best all around yaks there is.


----------



## greasemnky20 (May 20, 2010)

What are the livewell options? Just tie on a fish basket or stringer? I am very interested in trying this out, but I like to keep bream and catfish and some bass to eat, so what are my limits there?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 20, 2010)

*Kayak*



greasemnky20 said:


> What are the livewell options? Just tie on a fish basket or stringer? I am very interested in trying this out, but I like to keep bream and catfish and some bass to eat, so what are my limits there?



I've just aquired one and love it!!

I've looked at em all and have yet to see one with a livewell. Get one big enough, and there's room for a good size cooler.


----------



## ZachYak (May 20, 2010)

greasemnky20 said:


> What are the livewell options? Just tie on a fish basket or stringer? I am very interested in trying this out, but I like to keep bream and catfish and some bass to eat, so what are my limits there?



http://kayakfishinggear.com/baittanklivewell.aspx

They do take up alot of room for other tackle and can be heavy to paddle around.  In the Freshwater I just throw them on a stringer and drag them behind me... much less expensive and less working against you when you're paddling.


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2010)

Admittedly most of us don't keep the fish we catch but if you want to keep any it is best to use a soft side cooler and put them on ice.


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2010)

We seem to have a lot of interest here.  Would you guys show up if I did a seminar on kayak fishing here in the middle of the state somewhere and brought some yaks for y'all to try out?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2010)

5'11" 170lbs.  Trying to fish lakes, rivers, and maybe a little inshore.  Which Ocean Kayak would you recomend?  Also want to be able to bring my 37lb Brittany along every now and then.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (May 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> We seem to have a lot of interest here.  Would you guys show up if I did a seminar on kayak fishing here in the middle of the state somewhere and brought some yaks for y'all to try out?



That's a swell idea


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> We seem to have a lot of interest here.  Would you guys show up if I did a seminar on kayak fishing here in the middle of the state somewhere and brought some yaks for y'all to try out?



Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> 5'11" 170lbs.  Trying to fish lakes, rivers, and maybe a little inshore.  Which Ocean Kayak would you recomend?  Also want to be able to bring my 37lb Brittany along every now and then.


What rivers?  I say the Trident 13 but if you are talking about rivers with a lot of shoals, the Trident really tracks too good for that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> What rivers?  I say the Trident 13 but if you are talking about rivers with a lot of shoals, the Trident really tracks too good for that.



Home base is Atlanta so I will be spending a lot of time on the hooch which does have some shoals.  Probably half river fishing and half lake fishing with the occasional trip down to savannah for some surf/inshore action.

What about the trident 11, scrambler 11, or drifter?


----------



## ASH556 (May 20, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack, but I want to get in on this action too.  I'm 6'01" 275 (see avatar pic)  I have two concerns:  My legs/feet falling asleep (I absolutely hate this more than anything in life.)  and Casting while sitting down.  Seems like a spinning or fly rod would be better suited than a baitcaster, no?


----------



## deerhunter09 (May 20, 2010)

You can cast a baitcaster, but a spinning rod is a bit more comfortable. I haven't had any problem with legs/feet falling asleep, just make sure you get a kayak with a good comfortable seat.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2010)

Anyone fish out of the scrambler 11 xt angler from Bass Pro?  At $450 it really looks like a good all around boat.


----------



## ZachYak (May 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> 5'11" 170lbs.  Trying to fish lakes, rivers, and maybe a little inshore.  Which Ocean Kayak would you recomend?  Also want to be able to bring my 37lb Brittany along every now and then.



Basically any SOT will be comfortable for you and your dog.

I wouldn't go over 13 feet for rivers, although i've had my Tarpon 140 in the hooch and did fine.

The scrambler may be a tad bit small for you and the dog.  a trident 13 or ride 135 with a rudder would probably do you fine for maneuverability and size in all those elements.



> I don't mean to hijack, but I want to get in on this action too. I'm 6'01" 275 (see avatar pic) I have two concerns: My legs/feet falling asleep (I absolutely hate this more than anything in life.) and Casting while sitting down. Seems like a spinning or fly rod would be better suited than a baitcaster, no?



They're not gonna fall asleep dont worry about that, and casting while sitting down is easy. 

I learned how to cast a baitcaster from a kayak and developed a little bit of a side arm cast, but seriously you'll be fine.

Give kayak fishing a try, i'm sure you'll love it!

For those that may want to just come see some fishing kayaks, the Georgia Kayak Fishing Foundation is hosting an event in Henry Co. on June 5th.  We'll be taking special olympics athletes fishing and kayaking but there will be a pretty good bit of kayaks there you could probably get a feel for if you asked 

http://www.georgiakayakfishingfoundation.org/Events.html


----------



## dognducks (May 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> What rivers?  I say the Trident 13 but if you are talking about rivers with a lot of shoals, the Trident really tracks too good for that.



Didn't you put something on last year also? I  would be very interested in coming to test/fish out of a kayak for the day. I've been looking a lot at them over the last couple of months but am having a hard time deciding because of my lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2010)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> I don't mean to hijack, but I want to get in on this action too.  I'm 6'01" 275 (see avatar pic)  I have two concerns:  My legs/feet falling asleep (I absolutely hate this more than anything in life.)  and Casting while sitting down.  Seems like a spinning or fly rod would be better suited than a baitcaster, no?



I use a bait caster and flyrods.  Seldom ever a spinning reel.  The great thing about SOT kayaks is the ability to move around, in some anyway, to keep from getting stiff and things going to sleep.

I really think if you guys would come to a seminar and see what we are talking about you woudl be in one today.  I'll be glad to do one and bring my yaks and I bet I can even get Zack and some other GKF guys to show up with other makes and modles for you guys to try.   We just need you guys to get there is we are going to spend our time bringing them.


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2010)

dognducks said:


> Didn't you put something on last year also? I  would be very interested in coming to test/fish out of a kayak for the day. I've been looking a lot at them over the last couple of months but am having a hard time deciding because of my lack of knowledge on the subject.



Which is the reason you need to come to a seminar/demo.  Yes I was going to do one last year but nobody would commit to coming.


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> For those that may want to just come see some fishing kayaks, the Georgia Kayak Fishing Foundation is hosting an event in Henry Co. on June 5th.  We'll be taking special olympics athletes fishing and kayaking but there will be a pretty good bit of kayaks there you could probably get a feel for if you asked
> 
> http://www.georgiakayakfishingfoundation.org/Events.html



Zack,
I was going to suggest this but it is really being put one by the Henry Co. Water authority and special olympics and I did not feel right inviting others to come.  I really think we should do a seperate demo/seminar day and save our concentration that day on these kids.


----------



## ZachYak (May 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Zack,
> I was going to suggest this but it is really being put one by the Henry Co. Water authority and special olympics and I did not feel right inviting others to come.  I really think we should do a seperate demo/seminar day and save our concentration that day on these kids.



Its being hosted by GKFF with the assistance of HCWA and local special olympics chapter 

I agree a seminar would be much better.  But if people want to stop by and see what it is we do at GKFF and maybe paddle a kayak or two in the down time I dont see any harm in that.  

But yes let's get a seminar together!  We can call it... "Take a boater paddling"  day or something like that!  Promoting Kayak Fishing is GKFs mission!


----------



## G Duck (May 20, 2010)

I have had a wilderness sys. Pungo for years, just got a well used Tarpon 16 sit on top for next to nothing. Have to sell the pungo. Too early  to tell if Im gonna like it. The boat has some serious fish "mojo" from the prior owner. He even landed a sailfish on it, in Fl. I think.
Check out the Atlanta kayak forum, Jacksonville Kayak forums, and Texas Kayak forum for Ideas on rigging.
Somewhere I read that this is the fastest growing segment of the fishing industry. Kinda cool.


----------



## ZachYak (May 20, 2010)

G Duck said:


> I have had a wilderness sys. Pungo for years, just got a well used Tarpon 16 sit on top. Too early  to tell if Im gonna like it. The boat has some serious fish "mojo" from the prior owner. He even landed a sailfish on it, in Fl. I think.
> Check out the Atlanta kayak forum, Jacksonville Kayak forums, and Texas Kayak forum for Ideas on rigging.
> Somewhere I read that this is the fastest growing segment of the fishing industry. Kinda cool.



Did you get it from Bill AKA BNZ?  Cause yeah that tarpon definitely has some mojo on it!

So now that you've got the kayak man, are you gonna come see us at the coastal kayak fishing tournament July 9th and 10th?


----------



## G Duck (May 20, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> Did you get it from Bill AKA BNZ?  Cause yeah that tarpon definitely has some mojo on it!
> 
> So now that you've got the kayak man, are you gonna come see us at the coastal kayak fishing tournament July 9th and 10th?



Yes, That is the one! Has a ton of battle scars, and oyster rash. but for what I want to do with it it is fine. 
Have not heard about the tournament, might have my sea legs with it by then.
Interested in finding more about it. 
Have been in Village creek since I could drive a boat, but never tried it out of a yak.


----------



## EON (May 20, 2010)

Did relize there where so many of us.  OK Big Game myself.


----------



## ZachYak (May 20, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Yes, That is the one! Has a ton of battle scars, and oyster rash. but for what I want to do with it it is fine.
> Have not heard about the tournament, might have my sea legs with it by then.
> Interested in finding more about it.
> Have been in Village creek since I could drive a boat, but never tried it out of a yak.



http://www.kayakfishingtrail.com 

We'd love to see you, even if its just to come hangout with us at Coffee Bluff Marina ("weigh-in" location) the day of the tournament and have a beer and swap fishing stories.


----------



## yakfishingfool (May 21, 2010)

I was spending way too much time paddling (especially on windy days) and not nearly enough time fishing, so I added a Bassyaks trolling motor...best money I ever spent!


----------



## FishingAddict (May 21, 2010)

yakfishingfool said:


> I was spending way too much time paddling (especially on windy days) and not nearly enough time fishing, so I added a Bassyaks trolling motor...best money I ever spent!



Now that thing is pretty darn cool!  How much did it cost?  How do you control it?


----------



## Booner Killa (May 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing.....It has to be foot controlled right???? That is sweet!!!!! I guess it would take away from the whole kayak experience though wouldn't it???? AWESOME!!!


----------



## kirby999 (May 21, 2010)

OK; You guys have got my interest   up in trying a kayak ; again . Well you and the new models from BPS . I bought a Manta tandem sit on top kayak  ;  awhile back and after one trip I didn't think a kayak was for me. One of the problems was (in flat water) when I stopped paddling to cast , the kayak would turn on me , every time . It would never stay strait , not a lot of wind that day either .  I was spending all my time trying to stay in position . Another was  that I was looking(sitting) forward in the yak and  having to cast to the side . Felt  awkward  and gave me a cramp in my neck . And after about a couple of hours , my rearend was going to sleep on me. Will those thin foam seats really help ?   kirby


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sold.  Just need to find where to buy and what to buy.  Really like the additional recessed  space on the front of the scrambler for the dog to hang out but dont like the lack of space in the back and it's a pretty bare bones boat to start with.  What are good places to shop other than the usual big name sports stores?  Any other shops around that would provide similar (maybe better) pricing?  The rigging I do will all be removable as I do want a boat I can also take to the beach and do some surfing with when the waves aren't big enough or shaped right for my surfboard.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2010)

The best shop in this state is The Outside World in Dawsonville up 400 north.  The reason is they have just about every manufacturers yak available and the have an indoor pool where you can try it out.  Yea it is a drive but worth the money and the beat most any big box store as far as prices go.

If you go up there tell them I sent you.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2010)

As for the electric yaks we make one also called the Torque.  With electric yaks you will have to register them and they are not yet accepted in the kayak fishing community.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 21, 2010)

Gona have to make a trip up to the outside world Sunday and I will definately mention you randy.


----------



## Bassyakwards (May 21, 2010)

Bass Pro has the Scrambler on sale this weekend for $439, nearly $100 off regular price... plus you get a $50 BPS gift card if you add a Carlisle paddle.


----------



## G Duck (May 21, 2010)

Gonna give it the first try in the am. at a local freshwater pond. Going to try to bass fish out of the Kayak.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2010)

Bassyakwards said:


> Bass Pro has the Scrambler on sale this weekend for $439, nearly $100 off regular price... plus you get a $50 BPS gift card if you add a Carlisle paddle.



Ron is correct and I will be doing seminars at Bass Pro in Macon next weekend if you guys want to come see me.

For those of you in North Georgia I will be at Camping World of Chattanooga with Rock Creek Down Under this Sunday.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 21, 2010)

Randy said:


> We seem to have a lot of interest here.  Would you guys show up if I did a seminar on kayak fishing here in the middle of the state somewhere and brought some yaks for y'all to try out?



Randy if you give me a notice I would like to be there. There seem to be alot of us that seem interested. The more kayaks to try out the better. If someone had a kayak for sale letting people try it out may be a good way to sale it also.


----------



## Bassyakwards (May 21, 2010)

Bass Pro Macon and Savannah will have "paddling pools" set up this weekend for anyone who would like to give kayaking a try.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 21, 2010)

Randy will bass pro still have the paddling pools next weekend when you are there?


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Randy will bass pro still have the paddling pools next weekend when you are there?



They are suppose to.  I will confirm it later next week.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 22, 2010)

Bassyakwards said:


> Bass Pro has the Scrambler on sale this weekend for $439, nearly $100 off regular price... plus you get a $50 BPS gift card if you add a Carlisle paddle.


----------



## Walt Lariscy (May 22, 2010)

Just got a new Nekey rip and am outfitting it for fishing lanier.


----------



## G Duck (May 22, 2010)

results from first trip in the yak


----------



## yakfishingfool (May 22, 2010)

> Now that thing is pretty darn cool! How much did it cost? How do you control it?


Around $500 and I steer it with my feet. You can check out the details at...http://www.bassyaks.com/


----------



## john.lee (May 22, 2010)

*nice bass g duck*



G Duck said:


> results from first trip in the yak



Where did u catch it?  I want a yak really bad now!!!


----------



## EJC (May 23, 2010)

Took the yak out just about all day yesterday, and about 4 hours this moring. Caught some decent fish and have some good sun burn. It's well worth it, this kayak fishing is a different game!


----------



## G Duck (May 23, 2010)

John, private pond on ssi.  Get one, I need someone to fish with. 
I think it would be great for the river.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like an addiction just started. Nice fish!

Kayakfishingtrail.com


----------



## ZachYak (May 23, 2010)

LCHunter said:


> Took the yak out just about all day yesterday, and about 4 hours this moring. Caught some decent fish and have some good sun burn. It's well worth it, this kayak fishing is a different game!





G Duck said:


> John, private pond on ssi.  Get one, I need someone to fish with.
> I think it would be great for the river.



Y'all come say hello and let us know know how you're going in the yaks!

http://www.atlantakayakfishing.com/forum


----------



## G Duck (May 23, 2010)

A kayak fishing forum on here would be cool, they dont have any plans in the near future to add one. Maybe if interest picks up.
Is that the same as GKF?


----------



## G Duck (May 23, 2010)

what kind of seat cusions do you guys use. My boat never has had one, just plastic. Someone mentioned Crack of Dawn, not sure if they are good? Right now I have an old foam camo cusion that soaks up water.


----------



## KDarsey (May 24, 2010)

Check out ebay for some kayak accessories. I have found some good deals on paddles, seats and PFD's there....just watch the shipping.
  Also on the seats I found a really THICK comfortable one at Campmour. It was a Crazy Creek brand. It had the flowery material but it is nice. It is thick enough to give you a good ride and keeps you out of some of the water if you don't use the scupper plugs.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

G Duck said:


> what kind of seat cusions do you guys use. My boat never has had one, just plastic. Someone mentioned Crack of Dawn, not sure if they are good? Right now I have an old foam camo cusion that soaks up water.



Take it from me, this is the way to go.  Inexpensive, VERY durable and very comfortable, does not absorb water, stays flat and works with about any seat you already have.  I have the crazy creek and it is like sitting on a bubble and they are known to leak.

http://www.hunterspec.com/Updateable/update_display.cfm?pageID=100&categoryID=50


----------



## Grimes25 (May 24, 2010)

I see the BPS sale on scrambler.  I think the crescent kayaks fisher xtreme II is a similiar design but has several advantages. The length is the same 12' but they are 34" wide.  If you want pure speed then skinnier is better. Overall much more stable n fisher.  Also it has a full length keel.  This channel design keeps the kayak faster and more stable.  The rod holders are better and you also have two additional holders- 4 total.  The kayak is rated as three person that is adult and two kids but works great for two fisherman or you and the dog  It holds 500 lbs ( so tons of gear capacity) vs. scrambler 350 lbs.  Dollar for dollar it is a better yak I feel. 

Managing ponds I get lots of questions about yaks and I looked long and hard before I choose a kayak to start selling. We use them for work and I have used many cheaper models.  The fact they are made right in Carrollton, GA just put icing on the cake. The price is $475 plus padle and seats.  Hunt n dawg got his from us and seems to Love it. If this plug is not allowed I guess pull it but just want folks to know there are other options out there that are both well built and affordable.


----------



## Grimes25 (May 24, 2010)

not sure if the crescent kayak seats jive with other yaks.  It is a four point attachement but is by far the most comfortable seat I have sat in.  Fully adjustable to layback or set you up straight does not creep down like many I have used.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Ron is correct and I will be doing seminars at Bass Pro in Macon next weekend if you guys want to come see me.



Exactly when @ BPS/Macon? 29th & 30th? Times?
Gotta buy the Wife one now. Or, give her mine, and buy US a new, bigger, better one,,,


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

BPS did have the pool there this past weekend and they will have it again this coming weekend.  I will be there both Saturday and Sunday the 29th and 30th.  Fun begins about 12:00 noon.

Bring a pair of shorts you can get wet in and lets play.  If enough show up for a seminar I will do one.  If not I will just talk to you individually and answer all your questions.


----------



## EJC (May 24, 2010)

Zakyak, you ever get up around allatoona or lake acworth? lol Need someone to hit the etowah with also!


----------



## ZachYak (May 24, 2010)

LCHunter said:


> Zakyak, you ever get up around allatoona or lake acworth? lol Need someone to hit the etowah with also!



Yeah buddy!  I'll be in Woodstock until August and I plan to be out a ton on Allatoona, Acworth and the Etowah and i'll without a doubt get out to the Chattahoochee below Morgan Falls for some Shoal bass!

Shoot me a PM whenever!


----------



## ejs1980 (May 24, 2010)

Randy, do you have any ideas what models they will have there to demo? I've been there a couple times and Bass Pro in Orlando several times and the trident 13 was as big as they had. I have been looking a good bit. Tell me about the rod pod on the new line. Does the prowler 15  with the rod pod have room for seven foot rods inside. Are there any wat to seperate the rods or is it just one long open hole?


----------



## G Duck (May 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Take it from me, this is the way to go.  Inexpensive, VERY durable and very comfortable, does not absorb water, stays flat and works with about any seat you already have.  I have the crazy creek and it is like sitting on a bubble and they are known to leak.
> 
> http://www.hunterspec.com/Updateable/update_display.cfm?pageID=100&categoryID=50



I have one of those on my tree climber! didnt even think about that!   Thanks


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Randy, do you have any ideas what models they will have there to demo? I've been there a couple times and Bass Pro in Orlando several times and the trident 13 was as big as they had. I have been looking a good bit. Tell me about the rod pod on the new line. Does the prowler 15  with the rod pod have room for seven foot rods inside. Are there any wat to seperate the rods or is it just one long open hole?



I am not real sure what boats they have.  They are always getting in and selling boats so there is mo way to know except....
I know I am taking my Trident 13 fully rigged so I know that one will be there.  If there is another you would like to see tell me an I will bring it.

The T-13 and the T-15 both can handle 7' rods.  There is no way to separate them but there is plenty of room for 4 or 5 rods at least.  The only differen e between the T-13 and the T- 15 is two feet and a little more weight capacity.  Seat, cockpit and hatches are the same.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 24, 2010)

I need the weight capacity of the 15 or Big Game. I know most people leave their rods in rocket launchers or the flush mounts. After watching some surf launch gone bad videos the rod pod seems like a definite bonus for a safe place to put your rods when launching and landing in the surf.


----------



## kirby999 (May 25, 2010)

Which BPS is having the Yak seminar this weekend ? I checked the BPS site for Macon and for Duluth and didn't see it mentioned .I'm in the middle and can go to either on Sat . morning .  kirby


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2010)

kirby999 said:


> Which BPS is having the Yak seminar this weekend ? I checked the BPS site for Macon and for Duluth and didn't see it mentioned .I'm in the middle and can go to either on Sat . morning .  kirby



Macon.  I will be at the Macon Bass Pro this Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 25, 2010)

The Macon Store will have kayak demos on Sat,Sun starting at 12pm each day.


----------



## kirby999 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Randy and SOS ; I plan on being there . kirby


----------



## EJC (May 25, 2010)

Will be at Stamp Creek boat ramp on Allatoona tommorrow in between 5:30 and 6  o'clock if anyone wants to join. Taking the kayak after some spots.


----------



## ZachYak (May 25, 2010)

LCHunter said:


> Will be at Stamp Creek boat ramp on Allatoona tommorrow in between 5:30 and 6  o'clock if anyone wants to join. Taking the kayak after some spots.



I MAY see you out there.  I've got some stuff to do around the house, and may get that done and fish in the PM.


----------



## EJC (May 25, 2010)

Sounds good man, hope to see you there.


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

We will be at Sinclair this weekend, might have to ride over and meet everybody.


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

We could make this the un official Kayak forum, and I vote Randy the Unofficial Moderator


----------



## hikingthehills (May 25, 2010)

LCHunter said:


> Zakyak, you ever get up around allatoona or lake acworth? lol Need someone to hit the etowah with also!



I have been fishing Lake Acworth alot out of mine and I love it


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2010)

G Duck said:


> We will be at Sinclair this weekend, might have to ride over and meet everybody.



Would love to have you guys come over.


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

Randy, will it be geared towards kayak fishing? or just general?


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Randy, will it be geared towards kayak fishing? or just general?



What? My seminar?  I will talk about and answer what ever you want to know about.  We don't really have a seminar schedule but if enough show up I will do one.  If not I will tell you and answer what ever you want to know about.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone paddled the new BPS Ascend FS12T yet?  What did you think?


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Has anyone paddled the new BPS Ascend FS12T yet?  What did you think?



http://kayakanglerfishingclub.net/f...pro-shops-ascend-fs12t-sit-on-top-angler.html

As I understand it all BPS Ascend SOT kayaks have been recalled due to leaks.


----------



## willyredeemed (May 26, 2010)

> Has anyone paddled the new BPS Ascend FS12T yet? What did you think?



i had the a12t which is the barebone fs12t.  the material is very soft and flexes easily, which made me cautious about strapping on top of my car, running over oyster beds or hooch shoals.  the fs12t does have a lot of options that make it appealing, but only time will tell how long they will last in a variety of situations. 

i ended up returning the a12t for an ok scrambler xt angler. the quality difference was immediately noticeable. the plastic on the scrambler was thicker and the bottom hull did not flex much when i applied pressure (unlike the a12t which flexed considerably).  the scrambler isnt as roomy as the a12t/fs12t, but it is very durable and i have no big concerns when on the shallows. 

at the price the fs12t is going for, you might consider the scrambler.



> As I understand it all BPS Ascend SOT kayaks have been recalled due to leaks.



wow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

willyredeemed said:


> i had the a12t which is the barebone fs12t.  the material is very soft and flexes easily, which made me cautious about strapping on top of my car, running over oyster beds or hooch shoals.  the fs12t does have a lot of options that make it appealing, but only time will tell how long they will last in a variety of situations.
> 
> i ended up returning the a12t for an ok scrambler xt angler. the quality difference was immediately noticeable. the plastic on the scrambler was thicker and the bottom hull did not flex much when i applied pressure (unlike the a12t which flexed considerably).  the scrambler isnt as roomy as the a12t/fs12t, but it is very durable and i have no big concerns when on the shallows.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm looking at the scrambler and not at the FS12 too much but I like to have all the bases covered!  There is a sweet OK big game for sale on another forum and I might have to try and work something out for that one!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah I'm looking at the scrambler and not at the FS12 too much but I like to have all the bases covered!  There is a sweet OK big game for sale on another forum and I might have to try and work something out for that one!



I assume you are talking about Pescadors?  That boat is in great shape.


----------



## willyredeemed (May 26, 2010)

> Yeah I'm looking at the scrambler and not at the FS12 too much but I like to have all the bases covered! There is a sweet OK big game for sale on another forum and I might have to try and work something out for that one!



yes, pescador's big game prowler is very nice!!! jump!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

The only thing I am afraid of with that boat is that it might be a little too much as far as width although I would really enjoy the extra room and stability (to stand up and fish).  I'm 5'11" 170 as long as its not that much harder to paddle than a drifter or trident 13 I think I might have to go for it.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> The only thing I am afraid of with that boat is that it might be a little too much as far as width although I would really enjoy the extra room and stability (to stand up and fish).  I'm 5'11" 170 as long as its not that much harder to paddle than a drifter or trident 13 I think I might have to go for it.



It is a great boat.  Actually tracks a lot better than the Drifter.  But it will not be as fast as the Trident 13.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> It is a great boat.  Actually tracks a lot better than the Drifter.  But it will not be as fast as the Trident 13.



There is also a nice ride 135.  So many boat options!  Now I'm starting to understand why you have a fleet!


----------



## kirby999 (May 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> http://kayakanglerfishingclub.net/f...pro-shops-ascend-fs12t-sit-on-top-angler.html
> 
> As I understand it all BPS Ascend SOT kayaks have been recalled due to leaks.



That sucks . Just messed up my trip Saturday to BPS . I hope they have a few Scramblers in stock . kirby


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2010)

kirby999 said:


> That sucks . Just messed up my trip Saturday to BPS . I hope they have a few Scramblers in stock . kirby



I am not 100 percent about the recall.  Just what I heard.  I would call and confirm if I were you.


----------



## willyredeemed (May 26, 2010)

> There is also a nice ride 135. So many boat options! Now I'm starting to understand why you have a fleet!



both of those look incredible.  if the ride comes with the cart also, that's one sweet deal.


----------



## Bruiser (May 26, 2010)

kirby999 said:


> That sucks . Just messed up my trip Saturday to BPS . I hope they have a few Scramblers in stock . kirby



Sit on a Scrambler before you buy because the seating area is a little tight. I am 5'10 and 175 lbs and the Scrambler was tight on my hips. 

That's interesting that all Ascends are being recalled. I would think BPS would immediately stop selling the defective products and fix the problems. That makes more sense than continuing to sell a known defective product that's subject to be returned and replaced with the majority of the costs borne on BPS. Why risk the negative reviews on a new yak?


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> That's interesting that all Ascends are being recalled. I would think BPS would immediately stop selling the defective products and fix the problems. That makes more sense than continuing to sell a known defective product that's subject to be returned and replaced with the majority of the costs borne on BPS. Why risk the negative reviews on a new yak?


I don't think all the ascends were recalled just the SOTs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2010)

Bought an OK Big Game today at the Outside World!


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet.  I hope you told them I sent you.


----------



## horse2292 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am trying to get into this too. I have wanting one for some time. I first went on a few trips with Southeast Adventures on St. Simons. I have purchased my PFD (Stohlquist) and a light paddle for longer trips. I got the Aqua Bond stingray all carbon. I got a anchor trolly and a stake out pole. Still no yak. Waitingtill the end of the month and was still debating on brand.  I believe I have decided on the Native Ultimate 14.5 Solo in the sand color. I read several reviews about the seat and you can stand in this one and cast easily. There is a you tube video of a guy standing and horsing around showing how stable they are. It might not be the perfect yak for everyone but I think it will work for my needs. 

I got my paddle and PFD at REI with a 20% off coupon. Got the other stuff at The Outdoor World in Dawsonville. They do match prices on yaks. They told me that this Saturday. I aslo checked out Go with the Flow in Roswell. Great store (terrible parking). 

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. I have been reading the GKF page and the Jax page.


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2010)

I took Rippa Lip out today for his first yak fish.  Fishing was tough be he did catch his first yak fish.  He used one of my Big Games and I used one of my Trident 13s.  I believe he can confirm it is possible to stand and cast from these boats.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2010)

I had never been in a Kayak before and stood on the big game in the pool at the Outside World and was rocking that boat hard and it wouldn't budge.  It felt extremely stable.  Hoping to get my first Yak fish tomorrow afternoon!  The big game also has a nice flat area right in front of the seat to stand on.  A lot of the other boats I looked at didnt really have anywhere to put your feet.  

Randy I told them to thank you for selling them another boat.  The guy who sold me the boat was named Mike.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jun 6, 2010)

Do they make doubles?  Two seaters?  I have a twelve year old son?  I guess he would need one for himself...


----------



## ZachYak (Jun 7, 2010)

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> Do they make doubles?  Two seaters?  I have a twelve year old son?  I guess he would need one for himself...



At 12, yeah he could probably handle one on his own pretty well but they make tandems you can outfit for fishing pretty well.  Native Watercraft makes an 14.5 foot long hybrid canoe that can be used as a single or tandem.  Ocean Kayak makes a few tandems and Wilderness has a 13 foot Sit on Top tandem that I know of. 

In my opinion i'd get the little guy a 11 or 12 footer and yourself a longer kayak and borrow his for the river


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 7, 2010)

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> Do they make doubles?  Two seaters?  I have a twelve year old son?  I guess he would need one for himself...



Buy 2, tandems have a rep for making enemies....
You will be much happier with singles IMHO...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 7, 2010)

i have a tandem native magic and have paddled with my bride and it is nice but i agree with the others about getting one apiece. the beauty of native is i can move the seat to make it a true solo and it paddles great in that configuration. my son had an american angler but i just picked up a native ultimate 12 for him and that is a sweet boat too. my bride has an 11 foot sit inside that she likes.  i don't have a "fleet" but i promise you, i would give up my carolina skiff before i ever gave up my yaks !!!


----------



## BasserDrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like some great advice has already been given but I did want to let everyone know that the kayak I've been designing with Jackson Kayak will be out very soon so if you are in limbo and can wait a couple months I would consider doing so because most of what I've heard on this thread about what anglers want in a kayak, we've built in this kayak! 

It excels in the rivers, ponds and small lakes and even inshore.  You can stand from it like you're on the deck of a bass boat and never even think twice about falling.

Here is what I wrote about it on River Bassin. 




> *Ok, been getting bombarded with ?'s about the new boat so...*
> 
> Many folks are interested in the new kayak I've designed with Jackson Kayak so I wanted to post something here that will answer some of the questions because it will be quicker than responding to PMs, emails etc.
> 
> ...



If you want to see the questions and answers after I posted this feel free to click the link below to see the entire thread.  I'll try to stay up to date on this thread as I have time to answer any more questions if anyone has any.  

http://riverbassin.com/forum/showth...etting-bombarded-with-s-about-the-new-boat-so


----------



## BasserDrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, we also hope to see a lot of you out at the July 10th grand finale for the River Bassin Tournament Trail presented by Bass Pro Shops.  RiverBassinTrail.com

Including the River Basser of the Year prizes we are giving away $27,000 in prizes at Macon alone!!!  Including 6 kayaks and a new set of tires from the brand new Discount Tire store in Macon that will be open soon.  So, maybe some of you can even win a new kayak!  So far the trail has been a blast and it should only be getting better.


----------

